
Don't be a hero: Giving up is good to do   - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/386-dont-be-a-hero-giving-up-is-good-to-do
======
gyro_robo
The general form of this is everything takes longer than expected.

On NerdTV, <http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/shows/> Max Levchin repeatedly
makes the point that there's a difference between something being _hard_ , and
something being _valuable_.

Valuable things were probably hard to do, but there are plenty of things that
are really hard but won't help your bottom line.

------
dawie
I always try and be a hero and like DHH says, its bad.

